# Moving to Thailand



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

I will be travelling throughout Thailand beginning in April. I have a Lonely Planet and use the internet extensively for searching the best places to visit (I will be staying 30 days). While research is invaluable, there's nothing better than getting information from people who have been there. In addition, after travelling throughout other bordering countries, I will most likely return to Thailand to live.

While travelling in Thailand I want to see beautiful places but I will also be looking at places I might want to live. So, my question is this - what are your favorite places in Thailand? What places do you consider "a must see?" We will definitely be spending time in beach towns/islands - what do you consider the best?

Our itinerary is to begin in Chiang Mai, then Bangkok (is there anything between Chiang Mai and Bangkok that should not be missed?), then travel south to visit the islands/beach towns.

I would really appreciate your thoughts.


----------

